# Panel van conversion tyre pressures.



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

It would be interesting to compare what tyre pressures members are running on in their panel van conversion.

I have a 2003 Fiat Ducato 2.8jtd Timberland Freedom 11 with 84,000 miles on the clock, it has Goodyear 205/70R15C tyres. 

I run at 50psi front and 52psi rear at all times with even wear all round. 

I replaced the original Goodyear's after 44,000 miles, there was still plenty of tread left but we were off on a long winter trip and I did not want to push my luck.

The spare is still unused and it will be replaced when I fit new tyres after this winters trip.

Don


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I look in thevehicle handbook and select the recommended tyre pressure for the van in a fully loaded state.

I did 44000 miles in my Transit with plenty of wear remaining on my Continental's and am doing the same with my Fiat X250 although I've only done 11000 miles to date.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, that's low compared to the pressures recommended for our X250 by:

Fiat
Pirelli
Murvi

About 20psi lower, in fact.

But the pre-X250 must be a lot lighter, I guess. Ours is particularly heavy at the front, with the extra weight of the 3.0 engine, Comfortmatic and aircon sat over the front axle.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> Wow, that's low compared to the pressures recommended for our X250 by:
> 
> Fiat
> Pirelli
> ...


Hi Trevor,

Thanks for the info.

I had the van on the dynamic axle weigher when I collected it from Timberland and the weights were.

Front axle 1590kg. Max 1750kg.
Rear axle 1240kg. Max 1850kg.

This included full fuel tank 80litre and driver.

Laden for a long trip

Front 1670kg
Rear 1530kg.

If I fill the fresh water tank (60 litres) I will be very close to the limit on the front axle.

The Fiat handbook recommends 4.1 bars (59psi) front and 4.5bars (65psi) rear.

Don


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Don_Madge said:


> Laden for a long trip
> Front 1670kg
> Rear 1530kg.
> Don


Interesting that you run higher pressure on the rear even though you carry more weight on the front??

Going by the Motorhome tyre safety booklet it looks as though you are pretty close with your front pressure but you could maybe run the rears at a bit less?

JohnW


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Our weights fully loaded with fuel, gas and fresh water (120l), food, clothes etc plus me @ 78kg (plated weights in brackets).

Front 1780 (1865) kg
Rear 1810 (2000) kg

Murvi build a solid vehicle!

The van has been uprated (SVTech) from 1850 to 1865 at the front, but even so its a good job Mrs d01 is only 55 kg.

We have just had the front springs replaced with uprated ones and semi air on the rear (both from VB AirSuspension), which has improved the ride and handling and most importantly given us 60mm more ride height/ground clearance. 

We no longer have to worry about destroying the step or exhaust, which formerly had zero ground clearance at the top of our drive or a ferry ramp. We decided to go for the suspension upgrade after three and half years of worrying on campsite access roads and finally destroying an Ommnistep this summer on the Isle of Mull.

Papers off now to SVTech to uprate to 2000 front and rear (limited now by the 109 rated tyres), but keeping the van to 3.5t overall (my choice).


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I run my self converted 3.5 ton Transit panel van at Ford's recommended pressure. Sometimes a little less as the van usually runs about 700kg light of maximum load, unless we have the motorcycle on the back when I reduce front and back by 2 psi.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

trevd01 said:


> Our weights fully loaded with fuel, gas and fresh water (120l), food, clothes etc plus me @ 78kg (plated weights in brackets).
> 
> Front 1780 (1865) kg
> Rear 1810 (2000) kg


Correction

Front 1780 (1865) kg
Rear 1610 (2000) kg


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I can't remember my axle weights Don but fully laden on my 2005 Murvi with Maxi chassis I run at 69psi rear and with airrides. The rear axle and total payload surplus are minimal (I used to swap 140 litres of fresh water outbound for a tinkly ride home laden with wine and beer from Calais, when you used to make a killing).

I do have a 150kg scooter on a rack, of course.

And I think from the sums I have to keep Alison on board when in that loaded state for our 2 week blast round France.....

Continental Vanco 2. Much more pliant ride than with the tyres with the van new.

Dave


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> We have just had the front springs replaced with uprated ones and semi air on the rear (both from VB AirSuspension), which has improved the ride and handling and most importantly given us 60mm more ride height/ground clearance.
> 
> We no longer have to worry about destroying the step or exhaust, which formerly had zero ground clearance at the top of our drive or a ferry ramp. We decided to go for the suspension upgrade after three and half years of worrying on campsite access roads and finally destroying an Ommnistep this summer on the Isle of Mull.
> 
> .


_

I have the same problem with ground clearance. I removed part of the exhaust tailpipe and I have fitted Airrides pumped up to 50lbs/sq ins which has raised the centre slightly but need to do something about the front as the step and exhaust do touch the brow of my drive very slightly.

Was the front suspension upgrade expensive and where are VB Air Suspension located?_


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

VB Airsuspension have agents/authorised dealers throught the country. Mine were fitted in Doncaster.

http://www.vbairsuspension.co.uk/en/page/dealers.html

Just under £600 incl vat fitted (not got the exact price to hand). Highly recommended for the improvement in ride and amazing ground clearance improvement.

http://www.vbairsuspension.co.uk/en/cat/19/coilspring.html

Tell you what though, you notice that extra 2 1/2 inches height when leaping into the cab...


----------

